# Olivia Newton-John RIP



## Simon23 (Dec 8, 2020)

She was 73... Unfortunately, she was not very famous in my country (as, indeed, most of the good popular music), but for me and my friends it is a big loss. A great era in music is passing away. What are your favorite albums, songs?

For me


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Olivia Newton and ELO John Xanadu *


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Olivia Newton-John to be honoured with state service in Australia that will be "much more of a concert than a funeral"
She was a Dame after all .
Source: Twitter and various news papers


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

God rest her. Being (just about) of pensionable age I find myself now at a stage in life where people who have _always_ been around are beginning to turn their toes up. Olivia Newton-John is one such and it's a trifle scary, especially when (as in this case) the departed was only in his or her 70s.

Olivia Newton-John RIP.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

RIP. She always seemed like one of the better celebrities.

Yes, we are losing many. This morning I was thinking about Prog rock. I used to say about 15 years ago how few Prog rock stars had died compared to average rock and rollers. But now we've lost about 6 of the biggest Prog names and many lesser ones.


----------



## Simon23 (Dec 8, 2020)

regenmusic said:


> RIP. She always seemed like one of the better celebrities.
> 
> Yes, we are losing many. This morning I was thinking about Prog rock. I used to say about 15 years ago how few Prog rock stars had died compared to average rock and rollers. But now we've lost about 6 of the biggest Prog names and many lesser ones.


From what I immediately remembered - Emerson, Lake, Square, White, Brooker (? - Prog).
Prog rock for many years he was the main music for me and in many ways thanks to him I came to classical music.
And Bowie - his death was the biggest shock.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Simon23 said:


> From what I immediately remembered - Emerson, Lake, Square, White, Brooker (? - Prog).
> Prog rock for many years he was the main music for me and in many ways thanks to him I came to classical music.
> And Bowie - his death was the biggest shock.


Alan Holdsworth was one of the ones also with John Wetton. Prog is a loose category, and I usually don't include bands that had more non-prog songs than prog, like Zeppelin, Deep Purple, or Queen. I guess Peart in Rush would be considered another one but I never considered them one of the better Prog bands.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Simon23 said:


> She was 73... Unfortunately, she was not very famous in my country (as, indeed, most of the good popular music), but for me and my friends it is a big loss. A great era in music is passing away. What are your favorite albums, songs?


Olivia Newton-John certainly had a big following in Canada. The song that I can't get out of my head is "Magic" from the movie _Xanadu. _Both the song and her vocal are just genius. RIP ONJ.


----------

